# Indian Lake Ice



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Any Ice on the lake last night? Thinking about tonight before this next front coming.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I was up looking yesterday and there wasn't any. I checked long island and blackhawk. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## webby (Nov 14, 2011)

I fished there last night from 4 to 8 and only 1 dink. Water real stained and high. only saw 1 other fish. Good luck. Maybe they will bite tonight.


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Went to the honey hole and completely froze. Drove around to couple other hot spots and same thing. Look like rain Wednesday so the wait won't be long.


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

How does the channels look today? The boys got new rigs and want to try them on some eyes tonight.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I went to look for ice. Blackhawk channel was open as well as the main lake. Long island was skimmed over. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2fast4u (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks Quackpot, I think we'll give her a try tonight.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

how much did the snow hurt? I think I am looking for ice and this thread is looking for open water but a report would be great. Hopeing to be walking on water middle of next week


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

We drove around yesterday. Water flowing over spillway,but the entire southeast section is covered with ice. No snow on the ice,even in the mcdonald's channel.It's like a cloudy ripply ice.We didn't make it over to the main lake.

Got 3 or so more inches right now and not much wind.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Long island first pull off guys were out on ice yesterday. Rest of lake iced over but less then a inch in channels i checked. snow on top of lake will slow process down. Still should be on ice in long island area next week but not sure on channrls and open areas.


----------

